# Maryland area ( Twenty Something crowd)



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Hi,I'm 23. And I'm looking for a change and a way to connect with ppl around my age. If youre interested please specify your location below and a PM!


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

i'm moving to Maryland at the end of the year, so I thought i'd say hey- It might be nice to have a friend there already.


----------



## bored4life (Jun 21, 2011)

I live in maryland and am trying to meet new people as well. I wish this site had some sort of meetup group but I couldn't seem to find one


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

johnstamos said:


> i'm moving to Maryland at the end of the year, so I thought i'd say hey- It might be nice to have a friend there already.


Hey, if you're still interested I'm still looking for new members! Let me know in a PM.


----------

